# Heart Shot



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This Russian archer made a couple of fine shots with his practice points. Actually, the first shot was practice; the second one should have been a Muzzy.

Doctors at Federal Almazov North-West Medical Research Center performed an incredible procedure, putting the man on a heart-lung machine while they removed his heart, both arrows and then sewed it back up using his own heart tissue. The doctors said the man's condition is "stable but serious."


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Incredible.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

wow!!! just wow! the wonders of modern medicine. though being russia , it does make one wonder who they killed to get the replacement heart.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm confused on how this dude took 2 arrows so close to each other directly in the chest. Practice accident or intentional, I would like to read more info on this.



glenway said:


> This Russian archer made a couple of fine shots with his practice points. Actually, the first shot was practice; the second one should have been a Muzzy.
> 
> Doctors at Federal Almazov North-West Medical Research Center performed an incredible procedure, putting the man on a heart-lung machine while they removed his heart, both arrows and then sewed it back up using his own heart tissue. The doctors said the man's condition is "stable but serious."


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It was attempted suicide. Pretty good group, nonetheless.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

glenway said:


> It was attempted suicide. Pretty good group, nonetheless.


that's their story... :wink: :wink: ..probably the Russian guy that hacked Hillary's email server...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I think he could have tightened up the group a bit, had he used matching bolts/arrows.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I bet it hurts when he sneezes also!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

good thing it weren't a texas heart shot,he wouldna stood a chance!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> I think he could have tightened up the group a bit, had he used matching bolts/arrows.


The reason they dont match is, hillary has her bolts and bill had his. They thought this guy like mentioned hacked her email.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

That's pretty dang impressive..painful, but impressive loo


----------

